
Google's nit-picky interview process is a turnoff for some experienced coders - jahan
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-an-older-google-contract-programmer-left-google-2016-10
======
smt88
It's a good goal for your interview process to "turn off" or filter some
experienced hires. Not all experienced people are good coders.

Google, however, seems to be selecting/rejecting the wrong people. I've used
dozens of Google products, and not one of them is stable/reliable (except for
Gmail).

